# Santa Fe- being cared for by the Horse Protection Society, NC



## newdaydesignbylisa (Apr 2, 2012)

I just started to volunteer at our state Horse Protection Society... I am sure it will be quite a learning experience.


Santa Fe, 19-year-old American Quarter Horse gelding. 

Santa Fe is one of the most battle-scarred horses that ever came to the HPS in NC. Many times he changed hands until ending up in a herd of over a hundred horses with a dealer. The physical scars he bears are evidence of a life of neglect and abuse.


----------

